# New Chilly Dog coat fpr Christmas



## trevor1000

Bacchus sporting his new coat Santa brought him.


----------



## Canadian Expy

These coats are amazing! (and good colour choice - we have the same  ). We also have the head muff for those days with terrible wind chill (our boy likes the coat more than the muff). 

Enjoy your gift Bacchus!


----------



## MCD

Dharma has a sweater, a rain slicker and a great north coat. All have been put to use an awful lot in our climate and in different seasons. I can also layer the sweater with the rain slicker and the coat or just have her wear the sweater for some warmth. These items are truly amazing and Dharma actually gets excited when you put them on her.


----------



## jld640

He looks toasty-warm!


----------



## trevor1000

I am happy with it so far for sure
The company is about an hour and a half from where i live.  
I think this spring I may get him a Soaker Coat for the summer.
Maybe the rain slicker too


----------



## einspänner

Very nice! Scout really doesn't need a coat where we live. I currently have the windows open since it's 68F outside, but I keep eyeing these coats. http://vizslatea.com/index.php?id_category=14&controller=category


----------



## dextersmom

einspänner said:


> I keep eyeing these coats. http://vizslatea.com/index.php?id_category=14&controller=category


Agreed, eins! I haven't been able to bring myself to splurge for nice coats for the dogs, but I love both those and the Chilly Dogs. We have the Vizsla Tea decal stickers on one of our cars


----------



## Darcy1311

I just bought Darcy a Hurrta frost coat for her Christmas....lucky girl...will get some photos of it once I have wrestled Darcy into the thing..


----------



## trevor1000

einspänner said:


> Very nice! Scout really doesn't need a coat where we live. I currently have the windows open since it's 68F outside, but I keep eyeing these coats. http://vizslatea.com/index.php?id_category=14&controller=category


They look really nice too
The VT Sport Sweater looks awsome.

And I just looked at the Hurrta coats and they have some nice stuff too.


----------



## Canadian Expy

We tend to stick to Hurtta and Chilly Dog products because we have been impressed with the quality, and they fit our boy so well.

I purchased the Hurtta slush combat suit for our boy to wear on canoe trips for days when the weather turns particularly nasty. We also have a rain coat from them (though they have discontinued this model). 

Those that live in warmer climates - I'm jealous, even though our winter has been very mild so far. Our area typically gets particularly cold due to wind chill off of Lake Ontario, but poor Trevor and Bacchus get even chillier temps in their neck of the province. A good coat is a must.


----------



## MCD

Yes it has been mild and rather not so snowy here in London.(Ontario)
This year so far it has been a sweater and her coat once or a rain slicker as of the last few days.
Last winter we had to put on boots and layers of coats. Even then nothing helped and no one wanted to be outside at all. Go figure.


----------



## trevor1000

it was -20 c this morning
That's -4 f for those of you in the south


----------



## fullmanfamily

We live in Maine and have a simplified version of this coat from the pet store. It is surprising how much our pup loves it!

How difficult is it to get their front legs in? Ours just has the velcro underneath her belly. I can't imagine trying to get into ito the legs. This design looks pretty good though!!


----------



## trevor1000

you don't need to put the legs in as the 2 snaps on the centre of the back unbuckle and the whole front part comes away from the chest. You just need to put his head in and the front goes underneath then connects back to the snaps. If that makes sense?


----------



## flxstr

Glad you're happy with your ChillyDog. We got the 'all fleece' ChillySweater (http://www.chillydogs.ca/index.php/product/index/37) version for warmth during the fall, and it was unfortunately disappointing, and was a throw-away after its 3rd use (expensive for $66!). 

Can anyone suggest a better brand who's fleece wears better? Thanks!


----------



## einspänner

flxstr, I heard about this company called Voyagers K9 apparel on the forum a while back though I don't have any personal experience with them. Breed specific and only $37 for a fleece. http://www.k9apparel.com/product-p/tw-vs.htm
Anybody have one?


----------



## trevor1000

did it come apart?
i would email the company and see what they can do


----------



## Ksana

flxstr said:


> Glad you're happy with your ChillyDog. We got the 'all fleece' ChillySweater (http://www.chillydogs.ca/index.php/product/index/37) version for warmth during the fall, and it was unfortunately disappointing, and was a throw-away after its 3rd use (expensive for $66!). Can anyone suggest a better brand who's fleece wears better? Thanks!


It is the second winter for our boy's Chilly sweater. Although, I had to fix it a bit after the first wash, it is still the most favourite piece if not of our V's, but my husband's for sure  It is minus 28 C here and 20 cm of new snow, but my hubby insists it is not time for our V to switch to a winter coat or a parka yet. I wonder how others care for their Chilly sweaters? Cold wash in a washing machine or do you hand wash?


----------



## MCD

You should be washing it in cold water. I think on the web site there are washing instructions and care. It does give you a specific type of soap to use or not use. I know for the waterproof coats you should use nikwax waterproofing soap.( Used for ski jackets).
This is our 2nd season with all of Dharma's gear. We have not had any problems. Dharma got her stuff when she was just a puppy and has only now just started to really fit into it well.


----------



## Canadian Expy

I have always washed Aspens coat on the gentle cycle in our washer and then air dry (cool) in the dryer. I have not had any problems so far and the coat is holding up well.

I would certainly contact them regarding your issue with the product.


----------



## Duffy

My Rocket has the fleece coat and the great north coat-both are great except the fleece picks up every burr in the world


----------



## Watson

We've been using the great white north coat for a couple of months now, and I've had to wash it more than I'd like to, so the fleece already looks quite worn because of that, even though it gets washed on gentle cycle/air dry. Watson loves to roll around in stuff in it, and the fleece picks up so many things, not to mention what the velcro looks like. I'd prefer a zipper to the velcro, but do like the clips and the way it fits. 

We also have a ruffwear climate changer that gets as much use, and the fleece has held up nicely.


----------



## Ksana

duffy said:


> My Rocket has the fleece coat and the great north coat-both are great except the fleece picks up every burr in the world


We currently own the black fleece and it does seem to pick up stuff I can't seem to be able to brush or wash it off. I wonder if there is a colour that is preferable to black because of this issue? All this talks made me wanting to get another fleece for my boy, but I am debating about the colour.


----------



## MCD

The only Velcro that Dharma has on her gear is the closure on her rain slicker. The other 2 do up with plastic clip buckles and nylon webbing. Dharma by the sounds of it is pretty friendly to her clothes. We have the royal blue which looks pretty smart on our red headed friend. only I think it was a blue that was discontinued. Her rain slicker has the raindrops with blue back ground.


----------



## R E McCraith

So many good looking coats 4 your pup on lead - go 4 it !!!!!!! off lead with a pup that RUNS - take it OFF - carry a dry towel to wipe the pup down before you put it back on - Vs' are just a little RED furnace when running - I never had a V in the field when hunting that got cold - !!!


----------



## MCD

It was sooooo cold FRIGID infact that Dharma's ears could have gotten frost bite and we had on Muttluks and a Chilly Dog coat but I think a sweater underneath would have been good too. It is just so windy and nasty out there today. My car had alayer of really thick snowy crispy ice on it today. YUk! I sure don't want to go out and neither does Dharma!


----------



## mjavni

As most of you...We have the same coat and color...This is my first post!


----------



## harrigab

I got Ruby a new coat last week, a hi-viz (no pun intended ha ha) weatherbeeta


----------



## dextersmom

harrigab said:


> I got Ruby a new coat last week, a hi-viz (no pun intended ha ha) weatherbeeta


Let us know how it holds up! I swear by Weatherbeeta for horses.


----------

